# Safety Flare Kits



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Just found out mine is shot. What would you get. I had the round supposedly sealed one from Orion and it leaked. Only thing left that is good is whistle, mirror and gun. Should I just get flares and sticks??


----------

